# 2005 Altima no start



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

My daughter got an '05 Altima back in November of '14. Pretty good shape overall, medium to high mileage (175k) when she got it. It has run perfectly since. The only issue is a check engine light for an O2 sensor (I have a code reader) that came on pretty much right after we got it. It came with only 1 key and she didn't want to spend the $$ for another chip key, so she made a normal key to open the doors.
Anyway, she called me last week and her car wouldn't start. I went after work and tried to start it and it just cranked. I cycled the key a couple times and it started. She drove it a couple more days and same thing, no start. She tried for a little longer and it started again and was fine for a couple more days. Now it sits in the driveway for 3 days and will crank all day long and won't start. The fuel pump hums when the key is turned on, and I sprayed carb cleaner into the intake while cranking and nothing. So, I'm saying not fuel.
I've read about the crank and cam sensors, so I bought one and replaced the crank sensor (son of a gun is that a bugger to change). Still no joy. They were both still the original plastic style. 
One last tidbit, the car behaves exactly the same with the chip key as it does with the no chip key. Cranks on and on but won't start, and no CEL light or security light. One other thing about the OEM key, it rattles. The chip in the head makes a rattling noise if I shake it, but the local key maker still "sees" the chip in the clone machine. Could the chip come loose and get broken, but still be seen as a chip?
Sorry I'm a little long winded, but I wanted to get all the details so hopefully someone can give me some help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sounds like the security system has stepped in and shut things down... should have bought the cam/crank sensor kit(cheaper) and replaced them both(assuming its a 4cyl)..


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks SPEEDO, that's kind of been my thought. I guess the stealership is the only option. I've got it loaded on the tow dolly, ready to go there tomorrow.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

let us know what happens...


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

Just wanted to update this thread in case it will help someone else. I went and picked the car up from the dealer today. I HATE taking my cars to someone else. I do everything myself, head gaskets and everything else. However the immobilizer system I can't do I guess. Anyway, $325, a new key, and a new antenna later its good to go.


----------

